# Can bettas sleep in dim light??



## yumekon (Oct 29, 2011)

I have been having some temp fluctuation issues with my tank and the only way I can keep the temp steady is by putting a cloth between the tid and the tank but some light goes through creating a dim light almost like moon light.

Just wondering is my betta going to have some trouble sleeping?? 

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Do you have a heater? What type? What size is your tank?

Honestly, I am seriously worried about the fire hazard potential of putting a cloth over a light bulb... If you must use a light bulb, get a red one. Your fish won't be able to see the light, and you won't have to risk burning your house down!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i don't think you need to make it dim for them to sleep .. my boys will sleep even when the lights are on


----------



## yumekon (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a 2.5 aqueon tank and there is a thick plastic covering under the light.


----------



## JahBetta (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm sure they can sleep whenever, my guy fell asleep at the top of the tank yesterday right underneath the light (even though it's 6 inches or so above water). He wasn't laying in a plant or anything, thought something was wrong for a minute there, lmao.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

I've seen betta sleep in flow with flickering lights.

Just like us they can become sleep deprived and loose consciousness, however unlike us they cannot breath the "atmosphere" they exist in. 
Dim lights are fine but we're talking really really dim. You don't want to grow algae 24 hours a day.

I've discovered that some of the LED night lights are just fine and don't produce the right frequencies for plants.


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

I currently run my main lights (DIY LED setup) for jsut over 10hrs a day. the rest of the time, I have 3 blue led's that are simply for my enjoyment. It's kinda cool to see a black shadow zip across the tank at night. Plus, I would suppose it simulates moonlight. Do they really need it? probably not. But I like it, and so far my boy sleeps just fine, even with the excessive (for my tastes) current coming out of the 10i filter. Although he does prefer to sleep just behind the heater on top of the suction cup. Need to get him a floating log methinks soon.

/end rambling


----------



## thejapanesezombie (Nov 30, 2011)

My boy Aldo sleeps with the TV on, he'll even have no problem napping when I have my floor lamp on which illuminates the whole room at night (although I do turn it off after midnight so he can sleep easier) I dont think you'll have a problem when it comes to lighting. 

As long as you can keep the temperature steady and it doesn't bother your little fishy and it's not a fire hazard I think you'll be fine


----------

